# Carbs are not essential...



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## brandfrys (Nov 8, 2017)

Can you please share some strong evidence why carbs are not necessary.


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 29, 2018)

I believe it depends on what you're doing and what kind of carbs (long vs. short chain).  If you're doing a lot of cardio, I can't imagine how you would survive without carbs.


----------



## botamico (Jan 30, 2018)

I believe it's the amount of carb intake along with your current activity level. If you do high intensity training like swimming or running, I would assume you would increase your carb intake.


----------



## T Woods (Jan 30, 2018)

Carbs are not essential for human life. The body is hybrid machinery and can use fats as fuel. It can also convert amino acids in the liver into glucose  (gluconeogenesis).


----------

